# Social contact



## Mikbar13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Good morning, my husband and I (active retirees) from Canada are settling in Penang and would like go meet other expats. Our interests are walking, sports, art, travelling and sailing.


----------



## indy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Mikbar

I hope you've made plenty of new friends who share your interests. If you've found any clubs or societies in Penang who enjoy any of the activities you listed above, would you be able to recommend them to other expats?

I'm not in Penang myself (or retired for that matter) but maybe other people in your situation would like to hear your experiences?

Best wishes

Indy


----------

